
Microsoft has created a website that tells you how old you aren't - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/30/8522649/microsoft-how-old-do-i-look
======
ColinWright
There's already some discussion of this[0] although this submission is clearly
different.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9466298)

